# My Comodo Firewall keeps giving me the same updating notice



## Diddy2 (Apr 8, 2006)

Hey there

Yeah well as I said in the title. Every time I turn my laptop on I get this notice from comodo firewall that there is a new update avaible, but when I update it and after that restart, I just get the same notice again. And I can start all over and the same thing happens.

What is the problem and what can I do about it?


----------



## L8ians (Sep 15, 2008)

Uninstall and reinstall firewall


----------

